# Yeti cooler as a casting platform?



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

A 35qt is plenty to stand on. If you have a bigger skiff, you can use a bigger cooler. The 35 is proportionate to my skiff, and is plenty big enough to stand on comfortably. I don't tie my down either. It rides fine unless it's choppy, then I put it on the floor while in travel.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've used my 45qt yeti a few times and didn't like it. I mean, it does get the job done, but I simply prefer a platform. I'm surprised as to how many say they run with their yeti on the bow not tied down, for my yeti moved all around the cockpit while running. It doesn't slide around, but it slowly moves, that's why I now bungee it to the backrest. Also, not strapped down, if you stand too close to the edge, it will slightly tip. Maybe I don't put enough weight in mine? I don't know. Fly line seemed to get caught underneath it at the most random times. Not enough to be a huge issue, but enough to be really annoying. 

What I'm saying is, it will do the job, but I feel a platform is better off. After all, a platform will definitely do a better job, for it is it's intended purpose. I feel the Yeti is just a way to get by, and if it's going to always be used as a platform, it should be tied down. That may solve the issues that I have with using one as a platform. Oh yeah, definitely invert the rubber handles. It's quick, easy, and essential.


----------



## benpace8475 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use my 50 quart on the deck of my maverick mirage II...it works well for me.....always off the deck when running.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i put mine on my poling platform to get the extra 1 1/2 of hight.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been using a 50qt as a casting platform, table, chair, storage, and to balance weight for a couple years without any issues, never tied down. The 50 has the same footprint as the 45, but is taller... 

I've used it in everything from canoes, Gheenoes, to offshore boats. 

It does not move very much while under way as long as I have a few drinks and ice loaded it...I wouldn't run with it on the front deck in choppy conditions. 

Fly line catches anything and everything. Yeti has made some design considerations to help. I don't have any issues in calm conditions as long as I manage my line, but when their is lots of wind (like today) I don't use the Yeti and opt for a stripping basket.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I've been using a 50qt as a casting platform, table, chair, storage, and to balance weight for a couple years without any issues, never tied down. The 50 has the same footprint as the 45, but is taller...
> 
> I've used it in everything from canoes, Gheenoes, to offshore boats.
> 
> ...


The 50qt is not the same foot print as the 45qt Yeti. 

I forgot to mention, I run my boat at 40mph, that could be why my yeti moves around a bit.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> i put mine on my poling platform to get the extra 1 1/2 of hight.


I am going to try that!


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

On top of the poling platform? Yikes! I use my 45 as a casting platform and leave it on the front deck unstrapped for short runs. Put it on the floor for long or rough runs. If its moving around you don't have enough bud light to get through the day ;D


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm on the console seat of my buds HB guide, Yeti45 on foredeck, cruising to another spot, cooler topples back with top edge neatly scraping up some burger bits on both shins(thru jeans). Thanks bud!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i use a 50 on my hpx... i like it. but you have to be careful if the cooler is not full or has no weight to it... it can get a little tippy. i always take it down when i run, and i do not secure it to the bow. also, if you fly fish (i do almost 100%), you are gonna be thoroughly annoyed by the handles, they grab fly line... i throw a towel over it to avoid snags.


----------



## wheatworth (Jan 15, 2013)

On the Yeti YouTube site there is a video about how to turn the handles around so the fly line doesn't catch as much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjeUZrdIbbQ&list=PL1CA5CCDBBF5CA946&index=21


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

the 45 gets the job done for me. if i were sight casting more i would get a removable platform.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I have a 45 and I will give it a try - if I don't like it I will get a platform - won't hurt to try since I already have the cooler. Thanks to everyone for your responses - I really appreciate how everyone on this site goes out of their way to help each other!

Joe


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

by the way, thanks falcon... though i did that a few months ago, it didn't make a big difference. i sight fish about 100%, can't afford to have it hang up at all.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

If I had more room in my skiff to keep my cooler at all times, I'd get a platform up front. I have plenty of room on the front deck for my cooler and a stripping basket, so it works fine for me. If snags are an issue, cover it with a towel.


----------

